# Strange Grasshopper



## kingrattus (Sep 3, 2010)

As I was coming into my building I saw this strange grasshopper. I have tried googling it but cannot seem to fine it. 

Its all green 
I can't see any marking on it
Its about 1.5" long (head~wing tip)
Is legs are VERY long
The tip of the abdomen stops 1/2 down the wings

I have no idea what these parts are called, so please bear with me (I'm tired of googling). The lower part of the tip of the abdomen the stick like sex/butt parts curve upwards & they seem to go into or rest on another stick like sex/butt part.

Any idea what this thing is?


It looks similar to this one





However mine doesn't seem to have red eyes, or that yellow line on its back. The sex/butt parts are close to what this one has, however the yellow/brown part is higher up & the curved part goes into it or rests on it.


----------



## moose35 (Sep 3, 2010)

katydid

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tettigoniidae



           moose


----------

